# Road trip november/2013



## *invalidusername* (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey There 
A mate and I are planing a road trip starting from the Gold Coast to Port macquarie then through Alice springs to Uluru then Kangaroo Island from there go on the coastal roads all the way back 
We are planing this trip on 2 adventure bikes 
Any one here going that direction around that time ?
Any advice here ? ideas ?
If any one would like to join us via car/bike


----------



## Cam Ward (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome trip!! My advice is to do a lot of planning. Map your trip and let people know when to expect you. The Australian outback can be a fairly unforgiving place if you get it wrong. Take plenty of water and multiple communication devises.


----------

